# 15 gallon setup with ADA Amazonia



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have just setup my 15 gallon tank with ADA Amazonia, an HOB and some
used sponge filters (that have been sitting in a tank so bacteria is still active) and a piece of lava rock. 

I am going to see how long it takes for it to cycle. 
April 11th. PH is 7.2 Ammonia is 1.20
I will check it again tomorrow.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK day 2 update

PH 7.0 Ammonia at 1.0


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Anna, how much of ADA did you use? I find that if the surface area (where substrate comes in contact with the water) is not big enough then it takes a while to bring down PH if tap is used (a few days). That happened to a 10G tank I did with only 1/3 of the bottom covered with ADA about 2.5" thick. I added an small UGF and that fixed the problem.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so its been 2 weeks since I set this tank up, PH is 6.5 and stable but ammonia still at 1ppm. I have some algae growing on the side walls already from the light, and on my already cycled sponge from my year old planted tank.

Today I added some lava rock, dragon lace rock with algae growing on it, some fissidens and pea gravel with algae from another well established tank to help things along.

My Taiwans should be here in a couple of weeks, so by then I am hoping it will have enough biofilm on the rocks, gravel, sponges, walls to keep them happy 

Randy I used the whole bag (9L) its about 3 inch deep right now.
here is pic I just took. As you can see I am a TIGER fanatic


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so today my ammonia level is down a bit more....looking good.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just bought a really neat mini canister filter that comes with a spray bar from BA in Hamilton. Its called Rapids Mini Filter...it pumps 80 gallons phr

I set it up in 4 mins flat! Its working great, with lots of water spray across the surface..in fact I had to face the holes downwards because the spray goes all the way across the top of the tank. 

Right now my fissidens is twirling in the water looks like an octopus, but soooo pretty


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Made myself a better spray bar today...yaaay! 

I used some stiff tubing that fit over the ends of the existing tiny spray bar that came with the canister. 

I put small holes in the tubing, then inserted those little black posts that come on the ends of tubing connectors. Pushed these thru the holes I made to make a tight fit, got 9 vents pushing water across the surface of the tank. 

Tied some of my weeping moss to a lava rock and some to a shrimp condo, so that in a week or so the moss will be happily growing in its new place.

All I need now is the shrimps


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

How much was that little canister filter ? There's a really neat little 'betta' one I've got, and have since seen at BAs Miss.,. Hangs inside the tank but it has a tiny spray bar and a very small body with the motor/impeller on top. The body has very little space in it for media, but you can stuff it with a sponge cut to fit, or floss. 

It's expensive considering how cheaply made it is, but it works surprisingly well. It actually produces more current that most Bettas would care for, I think, I'm using it on my scud tank for now. But it does a nice job on a small tank and you can lower the unit 'til the bar is below the surface if you don't want the disturbance on the surface.

I'm thinking this Rapids one would be even better, having so much more space for media and being external instead of hanging on the inside of the glass.

Btw, that square sponge filter in the pic.. is that a purchased one or did you make it ? Looks neat.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Karen it was $49.99 = tax at BAs in Hamilton, but Im sure Miss will have it too...called Rapids Mini Canister filter (made by Tom aquarium products) I have to say its the easiest canister I have ever used....you just fill up to the level inside, fit the hoses to the top, position the spraybar inside the tank, and plug in....powers up in seconds and away you go.

Ive shut it down a couple of times while I was making my spraybar extension and it starts up right away. 

Bought a couple of cherry barbs yesterday, and put one of my Bettas in the tank...they are all happily swimming around eating and checking out my fancy new moss structures....no casualties as of yet, so hopefully the ammonia level is ok for them.

Bettas don't like fast water or bubbling air stones (including this one  ) so I would not recommend this filter for a Betta tank, but for shrimps and small fishes living in a tank 20 and under, it is ideal.

I made that sponge filter myself. Big piece of poret foam, silicone to a tile
cut hole in the middle, cut a piece of plastic tubing to fit (you can drill small holes in the tubing too to make a better one) then stick an airstone down the middle....my shrimps LOVE this one, they hang out on it all the time.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu;325442
Bettas don't like fast water or bubbling air stones (including this one :( ) so I would not recommend this filter for a Betta tank said:


> Anna Ive read on other forums that shrimps dont like fast water or too much bubbles/oxygen too specially if you want to breed taiwanbees as I remember too much oxygen raises the ph up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I had read that too, so I turned it down quite a bit....I moved the fish out today and put 2 shrimps in the tank, to see how they fare.

I checked all parameters...PH was at 6 (would prefer it be 6.5, but for now that's good) nitrates were at 5, no nitrite, no ammonia.


----------

